# Period didn't come today!



## beccaboo

And if it doesn't show tomorrow, I'm testing!

And I'll be so happy if it's positive!

But if it's negative and my period comes.. we will be sad, and will be taking a break from TTC. 
Me and my OH have decided to stop TTC, it's just no longer the best time for a baby.

But if it already happened, not much we can do!

I just would feel way too guilty TTC a baby right now, in the situation me and my OH are now in.

[the situation] we were asked to move in with my grandma to take care of her and watch over her and her house etc..


----------



## ellen21

oh thats so sweet..........dont ya worry i just pray for you ........all the luck.......n all your wishes come true


----------



## tasha41

Hope things work out the way you want them to! :) Good luck testing!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Good luck with testing, hun! Hope you get the result you want. 

And I don't know much about the situation, but I think it's really sweet for you and your OH to go help out your grandma. :)


----------



## Jade--x

Good luck with testing hope you get the result you want x


----------



## HotChocolate

Good luck! :) xxx


----------



## psychnut09

I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers hun!


----------



## beccaboo

Thanks Everyone! 

AF was a no show today :) I'm not sure if that's a good thing or not. But I'm happy! I will buy a first response and test tomorrow morning ( that's if AF doesn't come)


----------



## Twilight

Good luck ! :]


----------



## Panda_Ally

Hope you get the result you want!:hugs:


----------



## Jemma_x

Good luck testing


----------



## Mummy~L

Good luck testing, keep us posted c


----------



## Jemma_x

Did your period come?? have you tested??


----------



## HeatherLeanne

Good Luck Testing, wish you all the best :D x


----------



## aidensxmomma

Good luck testing, hun. Keep us all updated. :)


----------



## beccaboo

Tested last night, negative...

When to test this morning, af had arrived!


So this is the end of my journey here, it has been fun!

Thankyou everyone, and I give you my best wishes :)

I'm switching over to WTT, and probably come on very rarely(too depressing).

Talk to you ladies in October, I'll be 19 and TTC again!

Bye.. :]


----------

